
Ask HN: Anyone Building Next Gen IDEs? - idefan
I&#x27;m looking around, and one of my interests is the human-code interface. Is anyone building the next generation of IDEs - integrating AI for code generation, visual UIs for an overview of structure, etc?
======
srikz
I will soon start working on a IDE / developer tool for a niche industry. I am
actively looking for desktop gui frameworks to build performant desktop apps.
There will be lot of trees and mind-map style diagrams with traced signals.
So, I have currently ruled out Electron and looking at building a native tool
as cross platform is not a priority.

I recently came across this excellent article comparing GUI frameworks [1]. It
is definitely worth a read for anyone looking at building a serious desktop
app.

I have put my particular requirement in a longer format here if anyone is
curious and has some suggestions [2].

[1]: [http://blog.johnnovak.net/2016/05/29/cross-platform-gui-
trai...](http://blog.johnnovak.net/2016/05/29/cross-platform-gui-
trainwreck-2016-edition/) [2]:
[https://pastebin.com/8SUpcgWJ](https://pastebin.com/8SUpcgWJ)

------
addcn
I've been working on an open source programming assistant[1]. We use ML to
power two way code generation so you can use the tool throughout the lifetime
of a project. Since it can read code as well as generate it there are a lot of
cool things you can do like transforming one kind of code into another and
keeping your backend/frontend in sync automatically.

We're part of the YC S18 batch. Happy to show you more

[1]: [https://useoptic.com](https://useoptic.com)

------
agitator
This is something I'm also interested in, and have been thinking/working on
collecting data for training AI for various features, like removing the need
to lift your hands from the keyboard with "Type where you look" eye-tracking.
And improving syntax, code clarity, comment improvement highlighting with code
review data.

------
sharemywin
I wondered if you had a voice enabled VR what kind of design environment could
be created.

I thought about what it would be like to say red ball and red ball appears
then "bigger" or "3 feet wide" and it gets bigger.

"Iphone screen"

